# Does anyone have a 36 cal pistol nipple extra?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I was cleaning my navy on the porch, and a nipple rolled off the table onto the floor and fell between the cracks in the boards on the porch.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you have one of those mechanic's magnets for retrieving dropped parts? If not they are only a couple bucks at harbor freight.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

You're gonna have be way more specific. thread size? Pistol Brand? https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/64/2


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I sure don't know the thread size. I bought it in 72, and believe it to be a pieta?, but don't remember for sure.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Get one of those magnets roofers use to roll up tacks after a roofing job.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> but don't remember for sure.


It should be stamped on the barrel or frame.
You can take another one out and measure it.
Or you can pull up a couple of boards and pick it up off the ground.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its not stamped on the pistol anywhere. Im not pulling up any boards to try to find it. IF nobody has one, that's fine.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF nobody has one, that's fine.


Without knowing what brand it is or what size it takes, no one knows if they have one or not.

Take one out and measure it, or take it to a gun shop or gunsmith so they can look at it. 

There are many different sizes and only one will match.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Its not stamped on the pistol anywhere.


Unless they have been ground off there are marks somewhere on the barrel and frame.
http://www.powderhombre.com/mbpproofmarks.pdf



> For Fratelli Pietta, another of Italy's leading manufacturers of black powder pistols and long arms, the initials FAP contained within a horizontal diamond identify F.LLI Pietta; often followed by F.LLI PIETTA in capital letters.


It may be on the bottom of the barrel and you may have to remove the loading lever to see it but the laws require them to be marked.



> Armed with this information it is now possible to identify the maker and year of manufacture on any black powder rifle, shotgun, pistol, or revolver produced since 1950. ■


I'm pretty sure all the Pietta's use the same size.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

track of the wolf is the place to go he is very helpful , but you need to know what you have for a gun there must be some marking some where or you would need to provide a picture.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Never heerd o Track of the wolf. Got no way now to take pics, but its just an ordinary 1851 model 6 shot C&B steel frame pistol.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Never heerd o Track of the wolf. Got no way now to take pics, but its just an ordinary 1851 model 6 shot C&B steel frame pistol.


the issue is some made a 1851 cap and ball with a sae thread and some made it with a metric thread some used a 6 by 1 thread and others a 5.5 by 0.9 thread

track of the wolf is a web site that specializes in muzzle loading and black powder guns and supplies it is located in Minnesota the guy who owns it and runs it is mainly a one man show but he is very helpful.

he sells about 75 different nipples https://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/159/1?PageSize=100

the issue is your walking into a hardware store saying you have a red lawn mower about 30-40 years old and you need a spark plug , they can sell you any number of spark plugs that fit red old lawn mowers but you want the right one.

you might need to see a smith or someone with a thread gauge and a caliper to see what you have to have a better chance of getting the right thing. if you can't better identify the gun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> *Never heerd o *Track of the wolf.


There was a link in post #3.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I Wuz wong. I have a Navy Arms Pistol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I Wuz wong.


How did you figure it out?


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

looks like you have a 5 shooter now, most likely a 6X.75 thread nipple but the length is important.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.navyarms.com/Faq.php



> _Do you stock gun parts?_
> - We carry a very limited quantity of repair parts to service our customer's Italian manufactured Navy Arms replica firearms. *Call 304-274-0004 and ask for our Parts department.* VTI Gun Parts (860-435-8068) is the US parts house for Italian replica firearms.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Bear. Ill call them.


----------

